# New engine noise after ECIS intake install



## scottos (Jan 10, 2002)

I just installed the ECIS cold air intake on my 2001 330Ci, and now hear a noise when throttle is applied at about 1/3 pressure. With the hood open, it sounds sort of like a vaccum noise; somewhat remeniscent of the sound a turbo wastegate makes when backing off the throttle. 

From inside the car, it actually sounds a bit more like metal scraping metal ... like the sound that is made when you're sharpening knives. 

I put the factory air box back in place, and the noise is now 99% gone. If you listen carefully, you can hear it for a split-second when you are getting into the throttle, but then you can't hear it anymore. 

Perhaps the factory airbox (as big as it is) simply deadens/muffles a to-be-expected noise, but I wanted to first see if anyone else has encountered this? 


Regards, 

Scott


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

*Have exactly the same....*

It's really muffled, but it is there. I kinda start to like it - sounds "sporty". 

Also, the hiss disappears after ~3300RPM and turns into a deep growl.


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

Perfectly fine


----------

